
The Hottest Restaurant of 2081 - benbreen
http://www.eater.com/2015/9/16/9334459/dystopian-restaurant-chef-interview-new-york-future-week
======
ant6n
So let's say they killed all chicken because of some virus (why else would
they die out but not cattle); then there must be some other animals that taste
like chicken. Everything tastes like chicken.

------
jagermo
Damn, now I have to read "Chew" again. Stupid Chikin.
[https://imagecomics.com/comics/series/chew](https://imagecomics.com/comics/series/chew)

~~~
icebraining
Never read Chew, but Starve has many parallels with this story:
[https://imagecomics.com/comics/series/starve](https://imagecomics.com/comics/series/starve)

~~~
jagermo
how about we switch? You read one issue of chew, I read one of starve?

~~~
icebraining
Frankly, I didn't find the artwork appealing, and I find that pretty much
indispensable to enjoy comics. I'm also already following ~10 Image series;
more than this and I'll start mixing up the storylines :)

------
shyh
The best plant-based chicken won't take until 2081. There's already excellent
plant-based chicken available. Some of it is already indistinguishable
(depending on preparation). I think they're going to master chicken long
before they master beef, and there are already a few startups working on
plant-based beef (recently notable, Impossible Foods).

There are so many mock meat choices. If you've had one and didn't like it, it
might be too soon to write off the category. In the Bay Area, try a chicken
sandwich from Veggie Grill, one of the most convincing things you can get
locally.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I bet they do a good job. But a chicken sandwich is about the bottom of the
barrel, meatwise.

How about a really good pastrami? Or a Philly? Gotta have tender beef, ribeye
preferably, marinated and rubbed and smoked and braised or steamed, then
grilled with peppers and onions. Does the fake stuff stand up to that? No?
Then its got a long, long way to go before it replaces anything.

------
JesperRavn
Interesting idea, although it has the same failings as classic sci fi and much
of the modern left when it comes to economic illiteracy (in particular
agricultural efficiency being mandated by law instead of left to the market).

Also projections of population don't suggest any more than doubling by 2080 at
the maximum. And raising and killing animals humanely should become easier
with improvement in robotics technology.

~~~
icebraining
_Interesting idea, although it has the same failings as classic sci fi and
much of the modern left when it comes to economic illiteracy (in particular
agricultural efficiency being mandated by law instead of left to the market)._

The law does mandate efficiency in a lot of areas currently, like in car
mileage. It's not outlandish to imagine that future governments will mandate
efficiency in agriculture, even if you consider that those will be redundant
or misguided.

~~~
JesperRavn
That is a really good point. Perhaps one could compare it to creating and
driving an car from the 1920's, and trying to satisfy all the regulations
around cars nowadays.

On the other hand, I do think that combination of extreme scarcity leading to
government regulation is so out of line with how the world is moving, that it
reflects flawed thinking. It's almost as if people _want_ some kind of crises
to escape the decadence of modern capitalism (and there are as many on the
right who think this way). The only thing that could create this kind of
scarcity is global warming. But maybe the reference to a farmer on the arctic
circle was a reference to this?

~~~
icebraining
I do think that global warming (and subsequent sea rising) is pretty much what
they were alluding to, from the cover picture of water flooding NY.

By the way, if you're looking for some SF very much in line with your posts, I
suggest James P. Hogan's _The Multiplex Man_. It's not a great novel, but the
background of Western governments using environmental protection to justify
massive intrusions in personal liberties is intriguing. As someone who doesn't
believe that AGI is some conspiracy, but who prefers the State as a mechanism
of last resort, I'm hoping we can avoid the conditions that would provide
justification for a much heavier hand.

------
rwmj
I think in 2081 someone will walk into a bar or restaurant and gasp at how
expensive it is: There are _real humans_ waiting on tables.

